# PMC Predator .22 Win Mag Ammo....



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Has anybody here tried this ammo in your .22 mag? MC Sports had some for $5 a box so I thought I would give it a try. Past experiences with PMC ammo, specifically pistol ammo, didn't leave me with a lot of hope but I thought I would give it a try anyway. Their Pistol ammo is some of the worst I've ever seen! Anyway, I was pleasantly surprised when this ammo consistantly produced groups in the .5 to .7 inch range at 50 yards in my Ruger 77/22 Mag. I did not have the time but soon I will see what this load does at 100 yards. These groups are exeptional in this gun because of a trigger that has some damn good lawyers hanging all over it!! It will get some trigger work this winter. This gun has been accurate with a variety of loads but so far this one has been the best. I have gotten groups of 1.75" at 100 yards with other ammo and considering how bad this trigger really is, I expect this gun to really shine after some tinkering. Anyway, those of you with .22 Mags might want to try a box of this stuff, its the cheapest stuff I have found....I'll report back later on how well it works on the local nut nibblers!


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Swamp Monster;
Interesting....how about a few more particulars if you have them, like bullet wieght and style, MV, ect. In my Marlin 883, I have found that the cheaper CCI ammo is the most accurate, while the 'premium' stuff from Federal, Winchester, ect doesn't group better than 2" at 50 yards. I'm not sure why, but in my discussions with .22 mag shooters on other boards, I have found that they have had trouble getting premium ammo to shoot well in thier rifles (all different types) as well. Looking for something that I can use for nighttime shooting of yotes & fox.


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

I haven't found a better load for my Ruger than Remingtons now discontinued premium ammo.
Winchester premium is a close second. It's not the ammo but how well your specific gun likes it.
As far as PMC goes I'm not crazy about the LR ammo but can give no opinions on the mag ammo.

Also,
I made a rim thickness gauge for my rimfire ammo and seperate them in .005" increments. It really helps to keep the fliers down to a minimum. The theory behind it is when the primer compound is spun into the rim the more uniform the better. Some cases will have slightly more compound than the next one, hence a thicker rim. By seperating them into .005" lots it eliminates another variance.

Good Luck


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The predator load is a 40 grain soft point, actually a mild hollow point really but not as extreme as some others though. Not sure of the MV but maybe I will check there website. The box didn't list it but I assume its pretty close to the standard velocity for 40 grain loads. I don't know what kind of damage it would do to pelts either but it can't be to much more than some of the new lightweight hotrod loads on the market. 
Outdoorzman, I have read a lot about rimfires and rim thickness and it is indeed interesting. I have thought about doing it myself but I'm not into rimfires that much......well atleast I thought I wasn't but I'm starting to come around. I am considering building a 10/22 and buying a .17 hornady. I have a Taurus Tracker revolverin .22LR with a 6.5" heavy barrel that is far more accurate than I'll ever be. Its soon to be scoped. My Marlin model 60 is about to be retired...just doesn't shoot like it used to and I scrubbed and scrubbed the barrel thinking that years of build up are the problem but it hasn't seemed to work.


----------

